
A platform to pay for OpenSource Support to finance OS work? - amasoean
https://github.com/pybee/paying-the-piper/issues/66
======
jstoiko
IMO, this is one of the biggest missed opportunities for Github. It should
come-up with a way for maintainers to ask for cash on its issue pages.

